# GT Rahmennummer



## Deleted61137 (8. Juli 2006)

Hab ne Frage an die GT Experten !

Es gibt nen GT Rahmen im Angebot dessen Modell unbekannt ist weil es damals schwarz lackiert wurde und die Decals nicht mehr vorhanden sind...aber es gibt ne Nummer am Rahmen !

KK18C0530

Was könnt ihr dieser Nummer entnehmen ?
Welches Modell ist es ?
Welches Baujahr ?
Wieviel sollte man höchstens dafür ausgeben ?
....?


----------



## wrlcrew (9. Juli 2006)

Hmm, sehr schwer!
Foto wär nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (9. Juli 2006)

Gabs da nicht mal einen Rahmennummern Thread? ich kann ihn leider nicht mehr finden.


----------



## Kint (9. Juli 2006)

hier ist mein baby:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207613

eh, 2001? auf jeden fall nicht usa made...


----------



## Deleted61137 (9. Juli 2006)

@Kint :  Danke für den Link !


----------



## Kint (10. Juli 2006)

ich sachs mal so. wir machen uns gerne die mühe und finden so ein zwei sachen für dich heraus, aber ein bisschen mithilfe bzw etwas weniger verschwörertum/egoismus würde uns schon helfen.

also es geht um eine ebay auktion (is ja nicht so dass es so viele schwarze gts in der bucht sind... ) hier ist das entsprechende foto





damit steht eins schonmal fest, es ist ein Alurahmen. Also definitiv kein Karakoram. !karakoram ist nur und immer und ausschliesslich und gottseidank immer stahl gewesen und wird es hoffentlich auch immer bleiben. 

ziemlich sicher ist ja dass es kein zassi ist, was bleibt also...?

wenns aufgrund der rahmenummer ein 2001er ist, dann käme an deutschen rahmen am ehesten das avalnche 2.0 in scuba/bronze metallic an GOLDMETALLIC ran. siehe hier:




wenns jedoch nicht ein 2001er sondern ein 1998er ist, (die 8) dann kämen von der farbe her folgende modelle in frage (alle zu finden in MTB-kataloge.de)

arrowhead (fs)

das modell wurd meines wissens nach nie, und wenn nur kryptisch wie X für avalanche oder so eingepresst. KK steht auf keinen fall für karakoram. 
überhaupt behaupte ich dass die nummer so schief aussieht. aber ich kenn die neuen nicht. und da hier auch keiner welche postet... 
der verkäufer muss ja nicht richtig, oder kann ja auch von der falschen seite, oder allgemein ** **** **** ** ******* ** *****.

so und jetzt tu uns allen den gefallen und kauf das Ding für 35 (!) 


----------



## Kint (10. Juli 2006)

und wieviel du dafür ausgeben solltest kann ich weder aus der nummer noch aus deinem geldbeutel erlesen. was es dir wert ist. da du ja offensichtlich schon ein zaskar hast, wirst du den wert dessen ja kennen, folglich eben daran anlegen. ich würde MAXIMAL die hälfte eines gebrauchten zaskars zahlen. 

ja 100.


----------



## Deleted61137 (10. Juli 2006)

> ich sachs mal so. wir machen uns gerne die mühe und finden so ein zwei sachen für dich heraus, aber ein bisschen mithilfe bzw etwas weniger verschwörertum/egoismus würde uns schon helfen




für eure mithilfe bin ich ja auch SEHR DANKBAR !! ......aber warum verschwörertum/egoismus? weil ich nicht gesagt hab das es aus der bucht ist? wozu auch!? die angaben hab ich ja alle dazu gemacht und die bilder sind auch nicht grad aussagekräftig weil die zu dunkel sind wie ich finde...oder!?


...ja ich hab zwar ein Zaskar und kenne dessen wert aber das heisst doch nicht gleich das ich alle preise von GT kenne...und wenn ich nicht mal weiss welcher rahmen das ist dann kann ich auch wenn ich die preise kennen würde nicht hellsehen...und nicht jedes modell unterm Zaskar ist die hälfte von dem wert !

naja...hat ja noch paar tage bis ablauf. mal schaun.....


----------



## Kint (10. Juli 2006)

nein , das mit der bucht ist irrelevant. wichtiger ist aber, du warst zu faul die fotos zu speichern, upzuloaden und reinzustellen und/ oder hattest schiss wenn du den link postest dass dir jemand das schnäppchen versaut. 

[wenn das jetzt nicht zutreffen sollte, nicht einschnappen, aber das ist einfach bei nem gewissen prozentsatz solcher anfragen so]

aber auf dem foto erkennt man schon mal mindestens zwei dinge, erstens ists ein alu rahmen, (womit wir uns die diskussion im nummerfred gespart hätten) zweitens hat er das abgerundete endstück im oberrohr. drittens kein cnc yoke, viertens keine u - brake sockel und keine IS 2000, usw. - das macht die sache einfacher. und auch in deinem interesse einfacher. 

ich geh ja auch nicht zu vw und sach ich habe hier nen schwarzen käfer, was ist der wert....


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. Juli 2006)

> nein , das mit der bucht ist irrelevant. wichtiger ist aber, du warst zu faul die fotos zu speichern, upzuloaden und reinzustellen und/ oder hattest schiss wenn du den link postest dass dir jemand das schnäppchen versaut.



mag ja auch bei den meisten so sein aber ich weiss doch eh das hier die meisten bei eBay "rumlungern" und den rahmen haben sicher schon viele aus dem forum auch so gesehen! habs halt nicht verlinkt weil ich der meinung war das man auf den pics eh nicht besonders viel erkennt aber hab mich da wohl geirrt und weiss dann jetzt halt fürs nächste mal bescheid !


also was haben wir denn bis jetzt :  

- Rahmennummer   =  KK18C0530
- Material             =  Alu
- Farbe (orig.)       =  Gold
- CNC Yoke           =  Nein
- Oberr.-ende        =  Abgerundet
- Bremssockel        =  Nicht für U-Brake
- IS2000               =  Nein


ist nicht grad sehr viel (oder hab ich noch was vergessen?)!


----------



## Kint (11. Juli 2006)

problem ist, dass sich die günstigen rahmen sonst nicht so sehr unterscheiden. dass goldmetallic nicht sehr eindeutig ist. das kann von nem gelb bis bronze so alles sein. wie ich oben schon schrieb, die beiden rahmen halte ich (auch aufgrudn der rahmennummer) für am aussagekräftigsten. wobei ich von der farblehre eher auf das arrowhead tippen würde, von der nummer eher auf das avalanche. hast du den besitzer mal gefragt ob er noch ne quittung hat, oder ne ahnung was auf dem bike früher stand ? oder obs einfarbig war oder mehrfarbig mit hauptgoldanteil ? gut wäre nen foto eines rohres, wie tretlager oder steuerohr. tretlager wäre miteloxiert, steuerohr wahrscheinlich mitlackiert. vielleicht kann er dir auch was zur austattung sagen. 

meine tendenz ist aber eher auf einen billigen alurahmen hin. also kein backwoods, frühes avalanche, oder richochet, sondern eben eher arrowhead, und der gleichen. 
alles in allem macht das aber weniger den unterschied (zumindest preislich) als zum zaskar. da gehts in der bucht um andre dinge, die da wichtig für den preis sind. und du musst nur entscheiden ob du was für den rahmen ausgeben willst. also für mich ist das so: wenns ein 20"ist, und ein zaskar, bin ich schon ziemlich heiss drauf. alles was BBurnished ist ist auch ok, der rest eher uniteressant, es sei denn es ist ein Schnäppchen. 50- 100  je nachdem wie dringend du ihn brauchst eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (11. Juli 2006)

> fÃ¼r mich ist das so: wenns ein 20"ist, und ein zaskar, bin ich schon ziemlich heiss drauf. alles was BBurnished ist ist auch ok, der rest eher uniteressant, es sei denn es ist ein SchnÃ¤ppchen. 50- 100 â¬ je nachdem wie dringend du ihn brauchst eben.




ist bei mir genau das gleiche nur halt bei 16" - 18" Zaskars !   brauch nen rahmen fÃ¼r meine alten teile (Spinergy rev-x-roks , 8-fach XT usw. ) und obwohl mir ein Zaskar sehr viel lieber wÃ¤re ist ein rahmen wie der schwarze auch schon in ordnung...wenn er nicht zu teuer wird !




> hast du den besitzer mal gefragt ob er noch ne quittung hat, oder ne ahnung was auf dem bike frÃ¼her stand ? oder obs einfarbig war oder mehrfarbig mit hauptgoldanteil ?




hab ihn mal gefragt welches modell das ist und die antwort war  :  "Hallo, 

welches Modell es ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Habe den Rahmen vor einigen Jahren bei einem HÃ¤ndler einzeln gekauft und ihn dann gleich schwarz pulverbeschichten lassen. Der Rahmen wurde nur kurz gefahren und hÃ¤ngt seitdem im Keller. Es handelt sich um einen Alu-Rahmen (Hauptrohre aus 6061 Alu). Die Rahmen-Nr. lautet: KK18C0530."


----------



## Kint (12. Juli 2006)

also bis zu einem gewissen zeitpunkt wurden nur die zaskars aus 6061 gefertigt später auch andere modelle. wurde hier im forum schon ausgiebiger diskutiert, such mal nach dem "generelle Infos zu Zaskar" fred udn ansonsten mal die 6061 durchackern. da findest du dann die infos ab wann die günstigen modelle auch 6061 waren...


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. Juli 2006)

soo..das Thema hat sich dann erledigt! habs nicht ersteigert! Danke nochmal an Kint für die mithilfe !


----------

